# Help Rooting Dx



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

A buddy of mine wants to root his x. I remember something about needing a boot strap, is this still needed if so what does it do and when do you use it as far as installing a rom? I know how to root and load up roms JuSt not sure if its the same on an x that it was on my og droid and my bolt, with this boot strap. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5307-how-to-root-or-unroot-your-droid-x/


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats what I went to. Didn't mention anything about bootstrap what it does out when its used.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

After you root you install bootstrap, (DX if on Froyo, D2 if on GB). That is clockwork recovery, since the DX has a locked bootloader


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

OK so don't bother downloading clockwork, or use c work just to backup


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

If your looking to installing a custom rom, use the bootstrap. it is clock work recovery


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

djj624 said:


> OK so don't bother downloading clockwork, or use c work just to backup


Is the dx in question on latest update? If so you will need to root, after root you will need d2 bootstrap to make nandroid backup. Stock rooted 605 needs bootstrap. Custom roms now have cwr recovery built in but we can cover this later. So for now root and get d2 bootstrap. Keep us informed.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes its on the latest gb update. Thanks for the info.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok I rooted the phone no problem. I was told I didn't need the bootstrap if on gingerbread and can just use cwork to get into recovery. I tried getting into recovery the cwork after flashing recovery for dx and the phone just rebooted as normal with no recovery. I then downloaded bootstrap for d2 and got into recovery but when I selected an option next screen was blank. I tried again through cwork and got recovery now. But now when I select an option in recovery I get a pic of the black hat with the gear under it. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

you have to open d2 bootstrap and press 'bootstrap recovery' it will ask for su permission, press yes and remember. then it will say 'success' then you can reboot into clockwork mod recovery from that same screen.
after that is done, you can install rom manager and download the latest recovery, which will be blue text. you can then access cwr thru rom manager and won't have to use the bootstrap app, keep it installed, just ignore it from there on in.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Ok I rooted the phone no problem. I was told I didn't need the bootstrap if on gingerbread and can just use cwork to get into recovery. I tried getting into recovery the cwork after flashing recovery for dx and the phone just rebooted as normal with no recovery. I then downloaded bootstrap for d2 and got into recovery but when I selected an option next screen was blank. I tried again through cwork and got recovery now. But now when I select an option in recovery I get a pic of the black hat with the gear under it. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


sounds like you're using the power button as select. you have to use the camera button to select an option.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Guys thanks for all the help much appreciated I got a working all figured out .1 last question what buttons do I push to get the phone into recovery when the phone is off?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Guys thanks for all the help much appreciated I got a working all figured out .1 last question what buttons do I push to get the phone into recovery when the phone is off?


I think it is volume down and home. But this will only get you to stock recovery. Can't get to clockwork from an off phone. Need to use rom manager or some other app.


----------

